# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  «Չի կարելի, թե չէ...»

## Moon

Բարև ակումբ ջան, եկեք միասին հիշենք մեզ ինչ էին ասում մեծերը փոքր ժամանակ։
Ես լավ հիշում եմ, որ մանկապարտեզում, երբ չէնք քնում, մեզ ասում էին, քնեք, թե չէ բժիշկը կգա կսրսկի.....թե ինչի պտի սրսկեր, Աստված գիտի.....լօլ :Hands Up:

----------


## Selene

Սուտ չխոսես հանկարծ, թե չէ քիթդ կերկարի  :Shok: 
Մանկապարտեզում էլ դաստիարակաները՝ քնեք, թե չէ մեշոկ պապին կգա, կտանի  :Scare:

----------


## Արամ

> Սուտ չխոսես հանկարծ, թե չէ քիթդ կերկարի


Ետի ինձ հիմա էլ են ասում, բայց.... :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## unknown

> Մանկապարտեզում էլ դաստիարակաները՝ քնեք, թե չէ մեշոկ պապին կգա, կտանի


Մեզ    էլ  էին  տենց   վախեցնում,մինչև   մի  օր   իմացա    որ   մեշոկ     պապի   գոյություն    չունի: :LOL:

----------


## chiburgen

Դաղալի գլուխը ծակա...

----------


## Նորմարդ

Մանկապարտեզում մեր համար ամենակարևոր «ՉԻ' կարելի»-ն դա ուտելու ժամանակ խոսելն էր դե մեր մանկապարտեզը ռուսական էր ու մեզ ամեն հաց ուտելուց առաջ պարտադրում էին արտասանաել 
"Когда я ем я глух и нем"  :LOL:  Ճիշըն ասած մինչև այդ բառերը անգիր սովորելը ու տանը մամային հարցնելը, տենց էլ չէի հասկանում թե ինչ են ուզում մեզանից էդ դայակները  :LOL: 
Հետո զարմանքով պարզեցի, որ մեր խմբից մենակ ես գիտեմ այդ բառրի իմաստը  :Lol2: 

Հ.Գ.
Այս վերջերս շատ եմ հիշում մանկությունս մի տեսակ կարոտում եմ ու թախծում  :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

> Դաղալի գլուխը ծակա...


Դաղալի տատը Ռեզինիցա  :Lol2:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Որ ինչ-որ վատ բան էի անում, ջղայնանում էին վրաս ու ասում "Էտ աշխարհի ամենավատ բանն ա". հետո էլ մեջս կասկած ընկավ, թե ոնց կարա մի անգամից մի քանի բան աշխարհի ամենավատ բանը լինի  :Think:  , խելոք էրեխա էի  :Xeloq:   :Tongue:  :

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինձ էլ մի անգամ ասացին քարի մեջ արյուն կա, ես էլ մտածում էի, թե քարի մեջտեղը իրոք դատարկ է ու արյունով է լցված: Ինչքան քար էր ընկնում ձեռքս, ջարդում էի, որ տեսնեի, մեջը արյուն կա, թե չէ  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

Դիվանի վրայի շորի վրա ծակ կար, մատս տանում էի մեջը ու ծակը մեծացնում... Ասում են էլի... Ես չեմ հիշում, ասում են ջղայնանում էին, ասում էին մի արա, իսկ ես ավելի էի ոգեվորվում... Փոքրուց ծակ մեծացնող եմ եղել  :Blush:

----------


## WArmanW

> Սուտ չխոսես հանկարծ, թե չէ քիթդ կերկարի 
> Մանկապարտեզում էլ դաստիարակաները՝ քնեք, թե չէ *մեշոկ պապին* կգա, կտանի


 :Yes: 



> Դաղալի տատը Ռեզինիցա


 :Yes: 



> *Հավեսին թեմա ես բացել:* 
> *Պատմելու շատ բան կա*, մանրից կպատմեմ: Էհ մանկություն, մանկություն...


Նոնոնո: Այ տղա էտ մեծ շարիկը ոնց ես մտցրել քիթդ: Ախպորդ գլխին խփել չի կարելի: Մեծերը սուտ չեն խոսում :Angry2: : Հլը նայի Անդրկովկասին՝ սուս ու փուս ուտումա :Bad: : Մինչև չուտես դրսի երես չես տեսնի :Angry2: : Կառատեն քո բանը չի, քեզ պարի կտամ :Angry2: : Սիրուն գրի: Մի խոսքով ապրեն մեզ դաստիարակողներ :Hands Up: :

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Մինչև վեց տարեկանս  ես գիտեի իմ անունը « Չի կարելիա»  :LOL:   :Jpit:

----------


## Djavaxhq

էլեկտրականության հետ էին արգելում խաղալ, բայց դե… ընենց կայֆ կայծեր էին հելնում մինչեվ հիմա մեկ մեկ գժություն եմ անում

----------


## W_girl_W

*Հիշում եմ մանկապարտեզում ` ով որ չուտի մանի կաշա աչքը շաշա     Բայց մեկա դա իմ վրա չէր ազդում , մինչև հիմա էլ չեմ սիրում*

----------


## Արամ

> Ինձ էլ մի անգամ ասացին քարի մեջ արյուն կա, ես էլ մտածում էի, թե քարի մեջտեղը իրոք դատարկ է ու արյունով է լցված: Ինչքան քար էր ընկնում ձեռքս, ջարդում էի, որ տեսնեի, մեջը արյուն կա, թե չէ


լօլ ոնց էիր ջարդում՞ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> լօլ ոնց էիր ջարդում՞


չագուչով կամ էլ ավելի մեծ ու պինդ քարով  :Wink:

----------


## Երկնային

_մամաս մինչև հիմա դժգոհում ա, որ չափից դուրս խելոք էի, ու ինքը տենց էլ չասկացավ` 
երեխա մեծացնելը ինչ ա…   

դե արի ու հասկացի ծնողներին… _

----------


## Apsara

Գիտեք ինչ եմ հիշում, հորաքույրս ինձ ասում էր քեզ եթե լավ պահես երբ մեծանաս ոսկե մազեր կունենաս, ես էլ նենց էի շտապում մեծանալ, անընդհատ հարցնում էի, ինչքան, ում չափ պիտի մեծանամ, որ ոսկե մազեր ունենամ, ինչ իմանայի, որ մենակ բոլոր մարդկանց նման հազիվ արծաթեմազին հասնեմ :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> չագուչով կամ էլ ավելի մեծ ու պինդ քարով


Ու երևի էդ ջարդելու ընթացքում ձեռի հետ մեկ–մեկ մատներդ էլ էիր ճղում, ու արյունը որ տեսնում էիր, կարծում էիր, թե քարի մեջից դուրս եկավ, չէ՞։  :Jpit: 

Ես էլ փոքր ժամանակ ահավոր հետաքրքրասեր էի, շատ էի սիրում ամեն ինչի մեջ քիթս խոթել, փորփրել, տեսնել ինչի մեջ ինչ կա, ու տատիկենցս տանը ինչքան դարակ կար, պիտի փորփրեի, ստուգեի։ Հորաքույրս էլ միշտ ասում էր, որ էդքան քիթս էստեղ–էնտեղ խոթում եմ, դրանից քիթս երկարում է, ու որ իմանում էր, որ էսինչ բանը փորփրել եմ էլի,  ասում էր՝ քիթդ էլի երկարել ա, հաստատ մի բան փորփրել ես  :Tongue:  (իբր ինքը չէր տեսել, ողղակի քթիս երկարությունից գլխի ընկավ, որ փորփրել եմ, էլի  :LOL: )։ Ես էլ հավատում էի։  :Blush:  Բայց դե դա ինձ հետ չէր պահում, հետաքրքրասիրությունս հաղթում էր քթի երկարության նկատմամբ վախին։  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ Ընդհանուր մանկության հուշերի մասին թեմա Ակումբում վաղուց կա, վերնագիրն է՝ «Մանկության հուշեր»։ Այնպես որ եկեք պայմանավորվենք այս թեմայում գրել միայն «չի կարելի»–ների մասին։*  :Wink:

----------


## Արշակ

Ծնողներս «Չի կարելի թե չէ մեշոկ պապին կամ բոբո ձյաձյան կգա, բժիշկը կսրսկի և այլն» տիպի սուտ–մուտ բաներով չէին վախացնում։ Ուղղակի մանրամասն բացատրում էին, թե արածս ինչ վատ կամ լավ հետևանքներ կարող է ունենալ։ Դե ես էլ խելոք երեխա էի, հասկանում էի ու վատ բաներ հիմնականում չէի անում։ :Tongue:  :Blush: 
Մենակ ուրիշ ձյաձյա–ծյոծյաներն էին մեկ–մեկ դրսում տենց բաներով փորձում վախեցնել, էն էլ չէր հաջողվում. չէի հավատում տենց սարսաղ բաների։ :Tongue:  Էնքան որ ներվերիս վրա էին ազդում։

Հիշում եմ մեր շենքից մի կին կար, անընդհատ ասում էր. «Քարի մեջ արյու՜ն կա, քարի մեջ արյու՜ն կա»։ Զահլեքս տանում էր։ Դե պարզ է, որ չէ հավատում, թե քարի մեջ արյուն կա, ուղղակի զարմանում էի, թե ինչու՞ է էս կինը սենց տարօրինակ բաներ ասում։ :Unsure:  Հետո մամաս բացատրեց, որ փոխաբերական իմաստով է ասում։ :Xeloq:

----------


## Stranger

Չգիտեմ ձեզ ինչ են ասել,բայց ինձ ատամ հանելուցս մինչ այսօր (ես 19 տարեկան եմ) ասում են « Կծել չի կարելի»:Բա  :Blush:

----------

Yeghoyan (11.09.2009)

----------


## Apsara

մի հատ տխուր դեպք չի կարելիի հետ կապված, երեխային անընդհատ ասել են չի կարելի…, թե չէ աչքերդ կհանեմ, ու մի օր էլ նա իր փոքր եղբորը ասել է չի կարելի լացել, թե չէ աչքերդ կհանեմ, իսկ եղբայրը 3-4 ամսեկան է եղել, դե պարզ է, որ շարունակել է, երեխան էլ 2-3 տարեկլան, մատը մցրել ու եղբոր աչքը հանել է :Sad: 
Այդ երեխային հայրս է վիրահատել…
Նենց որ ակումբցիներ ջան եկեք մեր երեխեքին ապագա կամ ներկա տենց սարսաղ բաներով չվախացնենք ու վաբշե չվախացնենք :Cool:  :Ok:

----------


## Մանե

> Սուտ չխոսես հանկարծ, թե չէ քիթդ կերկարի 
> Մանկապարտեզում էլ դաստիարակաները՝ քնեք, թե չէ մեշոկ պապին կգա, կտանի


Ահավոր չար եմ եղել մանկապարտեզում:Ինձ էլ էին տենց ասում:Մի անգամ ել պատուհանից/մնգոյի/ նայում էի ու սև շորորով կին տեսա :Shok: իմացել եի մեշոկ պապին ա,նենց էի վախեցել,որ ուշաթափվել էի,մի կերպ ուշքի են բերել ու 3 օր խելքի չեմ եկել :Blush: 
Նենց որ մի վախացրեք :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

> Ահավոր չար եմ եղել մանկապարտեզում:Ինձ էլ էին տենց ասում:Մի անգամ ել պատուհանից/մնգոյի/ նայում էի ու սև շորորով կին տեսաիմացել եի մեշոկ պապին ա,նենց էի վախեցել,որ ուշաթափվել էի,մի կերպ ուշքի են բերել ու 3 օր խելքի չեմ եկել
> Նենց որ մի վախացրեք


 :LOL:  Կնիկ ես տեսել իմացել ես թե մեշոկ պապիա՞ :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կնիկ ես տեսել իմացել ես թե մեշոկ պապիա՞


 :LOL:  Բա, մարդ է՞լ Մեշոկ տատիին տեսնի, կարծի, թե Մեշոկ պապին ա։  :LOL:  

Ընդհանրապես Մեշոկ պապի, բոբո ձյաձյա և նմանատիպ այլ սարսափեցուցիչների կիրառումը զգալիորեն խաթարում է երեխայի հոգեկանը։ Ու ընդհանրապես տխուր է այն երեխայի դաստիարակության վիճակը, որը ինչ–որ վատ բան չի անում՝ զուտ մեշոկաբոբոյական վախերից դրդված։ 

Իսկ «չի կարելի» արտահայտության չարաշահումը վաղ թե ուշ հանգեցնում է այդ արտահայտության իմաստի կորստի և համապատասխան ազդեցության բացակայության։ Բացի դրանից, մի վտանգ էլ կա. երեխան, ի վերջո, կարող է հանկարծ կարծել, թե իր անունը Չիկարելի է։  :Shok:   :LOL:

----------


## Արամ

> Բա, մարդ է՞լ Մեշոկ տատիին տեսնի, կարծի, թե Մեշոկ պապին ա։  
> 
> Ընդհանրապես Մեշոկ պապի, բոբո ձյաձյա և նմանատիպ այլ սարսափեցուցիչների կիրառումը զգալիորեն խաթարում է երեխայի հոգեկանը։ Ու ընդհանրապես տխուր է այն երեխայի դաստիարակության վիճակը, որը ինչ–որ վատ բան չի անում՝ զուտ մեշոկաբոբոյական վախերից դրդված։ 
> 
> Իսկ «չի կարելի» արտահայտության չարաշահումը վաղ թե ուշ հանգեցնում է այդ արտահայտության իմաստի կորստի և համապատասխան ազդեցության բացակայության։ Բացի դրանից, մի վտանգ էլ կա. երեխան, ի վերջո, կարող է հանկարծ կարծել, թե իր անունը Չիկարելի է։


 :LOL:  գիտեs Ուլուն, եթե երեխուն չվախեցնես, լկստված կմեծանա, ոնց որ մեր վերևի հարևանi erexen գալիսա մեր տուն վեդռոյով ջուրւ թափում գետին

----------

